# Life After Divorce



## PearlSnaps (Oct 29, 2013)

First off, I've read a lot of posts on various topics and wanted to say "thanks" to the community. There is a lot of good info on here that has helped. 

For those of you who have been through divorce, is life better on the other side? How long before your life improved, or did it? Did you try separation first?

Feel free to list other relevant posts. My searches didn't bring up what I was looking for.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

There's a whole SECTION titled "Life After Divorce", scroll down! lol


----------

